# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [ VDS ]PC Portable ASUS X73T Garantie 1ans Neuf Prix bas !

## kenny01

Bonjour ,

Je me spare de mon PC portable ASUS X73TA - TY019V en coloris noir pour le simple faite que je ne m'en suis jamais servi . Achet dbut septembre sur RueDuCommerce pour 607, 90 ( 549, 00 PC + 58, 90 Assurance Casse/Vol ) , il n'a servi qu'une seule fois pour son premier allumage . Tout est complet , dans sa boite , avec batterie , chargeur , notice , facture et garantie RueDuCommerce 1an + Garantie contre vol/casse d'1an galement .






Niveau caractristique :

- Processeur AMD Sabine A6-3400M (1, 4 GHz)
- Ecran 17, 3" HD+ LED BackLight ( Rsolution de 1600 x 900 pixels )
- Memoire vive 4096 Mo DD3
- Disque dur de 640 Go
- AMD Radeon HD 6650 1Go
- Port HDMI
- Graveur de DVD Double Couche
- Rseau Ethernet et sans fil WiFi
- Lecteur de cartes 4 en 1
- Webcam intgre
- Haut parleur Altec Lansing
- Pav numrique
- Poids de 3, 11 Kg
- Windows 7 GT Pro x86


Les factures seront fourni pour la vente , et le stickers " Volcom " sera retir .

Envoi possible ( Colissimo avec Assurance ) ou  venir chercher sur place .

Echange possible contre VTT DH / Enduro UNIQUEMENT !


N'hsitez pas  me contactez pour toutes questions !

Rigolos , passez votre chemin  :;): 


*PRIX : 450   dbattre ou proposez un prix raisonnable*

Cordialement

----------

